# soy free dairy free cream cheese or bagel topping



## tbone_kneegrabber (Oct 16, 2007)

I am having a Spring Equinox brunch on Saturday and I want to make a bagel topping that is cream cheese like that is soy and dairy free, because I have several folks attending who are either one or the other or both. (it also has to be sesame free)

TIA!!!







:


----------



## umsami (Dec 1, 2003)

What about having different nut butters with maybe some bananas and raisins to put on top, guacamole, and maybe hummus or baba ghanoush (eggplant spread)? (Not mixed all together, of course.







)

Not faux cream cheese... but still yummy.


----------



## Biscuits & Gravy (Jul 17, 2008)

I like nut butters or hummus on my bagels. I think those are much yummier options than trying to replicate cream cheese.


----------



## nycmom18 (Dec 9, 2008)

i like avocado on toast, bagels and the sort. it has the consistency of cream cheese at least.


----------



## PaulaJoAnne (Oct 18, 2008)

Hummus!!! Sun dried tomato flavor







: Just leave out the Tahini.


----------



## freestyler (Jan 28, 2005)

We are soy-free and dairy free. We buy Nucoa margarine, which is often (surprisingly) in mainstream supermarkets. (It is the ONLY food item we buy in a supermarket.) It is free of milk products, and soy, and most other margarines contain one or both of those. Our oldest has a severe milk allergy. Anyway, Nucoa tastes very good on bagels and toast! Yum!! It is also great for baking.

And what about lox? That is the ultimate bagel topping!


----------



## RunnerDuck (Sep 12, 2003)

You can make yogurt cheese by taking plain yogurt (has to be gelatin free) and straining it over night through a coffee filter set in a colendar (sp) over a bowl. It's cream cheese like, good for a spread. I have seen yogurts made of coconut milk - I didn't look closely at ingredients as they were ungodly expensive! - but if those are soy/dairy free - wonder if you could take something like that, strain it, and get a spread? Maybe take a spin through the yogurt aisle at your favorite healthy eating place, see what you can see...


----------

